# good weekend in chatham



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Last weekend we took swindle and gator to Chatham .Swindle took bos for 3 shows and a group 4 in her fourth. Gator took 3 best puppy in breed and 2 reserve winners dog. Gator also received his CGN at 10 months. Here is the group picture of Swindle


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on your wins!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Huge congrats! I had a friend there handling some bulldogs I believe! 

CONGRATS!!!

Are you going to be in Lindsey next weekend? I have a friend showing his young dog there.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you andaka and liz .Swindle has her champiomship and is a few points short of her grand champion. Liz is your friends name Stephanie we.ve met her and her shepherds at a few other shows and we seen her with a bulldog in chatham. Her set up was close to ours. unfortunately we aren't going to the Lindsay show , I think our next show is the kw show or the London specialty. I hope your friend does well next weekend,


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, the one at the previous show was Steph!  

I have another friend who is going to the Lindsey show though, he has a dog from Alana who is just starting her show career with a BBPIS already and only one other show under her belt. I am excited to see how she does as she continues. 

I actually think I may have seen you at one of the shows this year already but wasn't sure it's you so didn't approach! LOL I will make sure to say hello next time!

Congrats again on your accomplishment! Very impressive!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it was at the Woodstock show ,I thought that was you talking to Alana outside the ring when your friends pup was in the ring but like you was uncertain. Your friends puppy is a nice pup and should do well. Our friend has a male special and class male going to Lindsay. See u at the next show


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. yes, it was me you saw! LOL I will be sure to say hello next time! 

I think he will do well also, she is a nice pup.


----------

